# Grand Canyon 2017 Launch Dates Available Now!



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon 2017 - Thirteen Launch Dates Available Now!*

This is from the Grand Canyon River Permits Office. Good luck to everyone!

We have just opened a follow-up lottery for 2017 launch dates at the weighted lottery website (https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov) . The lottery will accept applications until Thursday, December 22, 2016, at 12:00 PM (noon) Mountain Standard Time. The available launch dates are:

*Standard Size Trips* (1 - 16 people):
January 2017: 16
February 2017: 1, 3, 12
March 2017: 3, 7, 12, 18, 26
October 2017: 13
November 2017: 23

*Small Size Trips* (1 - 8 people):
April 2017: 1
May 2017: 2

Winners will have until Friday, December 23, 2016, at 12:00 PM (noon) Mountain Standard Time to pay their nonrefundable deposits ($400 for standard size trips, $200 for small size trips).

We strongly recommended all lottery applications list at least one Potential Alternate Trip Leader (PATL). If the original trip leader becomes unable to go on the river trip, and there are no confirmed PATLs, the trip will be cancelled. PATLs can be added to a river trip by the trip leader only when submitting a lottery application; see Noncommercial River Trip Regulations for clarification.

FORGOT YOUR PASSWORD? You can request a new temporary password by clicking "Forgot my username and/or password" (located below the login box) when on the noncommercial river website. IMPORTANT: The worst time to request a password reset is during the first few hours after a lottery notification email has been sent. The email with your new temporary password will not go out until all lottery notification emails have been sent.

Sincerely,
Grand Canyon River Permits Office

===================================================================

The Grand Canyon River Permits Office sends out emails announcing the main lottery and follow-up lotteries. You can choose to receive all, none, or any combination of these emails. To set your email preferences, login and then click on "Edit Personal Information".

To be sure our emails get to you, add the following two email addresses ([email protected]v and [email protected]) to your email contacts. This should prevent River Permits Office emails from being blocked by a spam filter.
______________________________________________________________________________

Grand Canyon River Permits Office Contact Information

Phone: 800-959-9164 (toll free)
928-638-7843 (optional non-toll-free number to same line)

Fax: 928-638-7844

Mail: National Park Service
Grand Canyon River Permits
1824 S. Thompson St., Suite 201
Flagstaff, AZ 86001

email: [email protected]
IMPORTANT: do not email personally identifiable information, such as date of birth or payment details.

Websites:
River Information: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/whitewater-rafting.htm

Available Launch Dates: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/cancelled-dates.htm

Noncommercial River Trip Regulations: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov/pdf/Noncommercial_River_Trip_Regulations.pdf

Frequently Asked Questions: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov/pdf/River_and_Weighted_Lottery_FAQs.pdf

Statistics From Past Lotteries: www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/noncommercial-riv-docs.htm

Noncommercial River Website: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov

Password Reset: https://grcariverpermits.nps.gov/forgotLogin.cfm

Twitter: twitter.com/GCRiverPermits


GCPBA RiverNews is a service of Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association.
Join and Support GCPBA. Visit our website www.gcpba.org.
We are on Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424392787831584


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

Can anyone get the link to work? The one I found on at the path below at nps.gov and it isn't working either...

https://www.nps.gov/grca/planyourvisit/noncommercial-riv-docs.htm


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I could not. Also not with the page link I had bookmarked for them.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

The NPs migrated their website a few weeks ago and sent out an e-mail notice. That's the reason the old link doesn't work. Good luck!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

However, I am sure I put the new link into my bookmark. And the link that is in the email from the Park is not working.

That's for me, anyone else getting through?


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Same thing here, I logged in after they changed just to make sure everything worked ok. I put the new link on my desktop and I can't get into the log in screen either. Hopefully they will resolve the problem and extend the lottery times to compensate.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

The link to the lottery login page is working now.


----------

